# Keine aktuellen Daten gespeichert.



## Farown (9. März 2005)

Hi,

ich hab schonmal in nem anderen Thread gepostet, wurde aber nicht beachtet. Also nochmal:

mein blasc läuft wenn ich wow spiele und nach dem beenden von wow fängt er an sich abzugleichen

das brauch allerdings keine 3 sekunden.

im herold stehen dann nur die basics von meinen charakteren, die ich in der letzten session mit der alten version gespielt habe. aber mit neuem aktualisierungsdatum.

wenn ich in die SavedVariables.lua schaue steht da nix vom blasc drin, nur was von meinem CTMod. 

ich hab blasc mehrfach de- und neu installiert. 

kann mir jemand helfen?

danke 
Farown


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Bitte schau mal in die Konfiguration ob dort AutoUpdate aktiviert ist. Wenn nicht aktiviere das. Damit kann BLASC automatisch Versionskonflikte bei AddOns beheben.
Dann sollte es funktionieren.


Gruß Regnor


----------



## Farown (9. März 2005)

Ok, habs eingeschalten. Kanns nur erst nach der Arbeit probieren. 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Rohan (9. März 2005)

Bringt leider nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Najo, ich hab jetzt die Sig halt einfach rausgenommen. Lief seit über ner Woche nicht. Hab Alles komplett runter, neueste drauf, liest auch brav etc aber die Sig ist auf Stand von vor x Wochen.

Hab alle threads zu dem Thema verfolgt, alle Einstellungen etc durchgekaut bis der Notarzt kommt, aber es klappt immer noch nicht. Aber ich drück Dir mal die Daumen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Hallo Rohan

Werden denn deine Daten im Herold richtig angezeigt? 

Gruß Regnor

PS. Bitte beachtet das sich BLASC zur Zeit noch in der Beta Phase befindet. Das heißt das Programm ist weder vollkommen Fertig noch Fehlerfrei. Und um Fehler zu finden brauchen wir natürlich eure Unterstützung. 

Gruß Regnor



			
				Rohan schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt leider nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Nyana (9. März 2005)

Komisch, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit BLASC .. hatte gestern lvl up und steh auch sofort mit lvl48 drin.


----------



## Farown (10. März 2005)

Also es scheint jetzt tatsächlich zu tun.

ich hab das autoupdateangeschalten. das hat noch nicht geholfen, aber hab dann im addonmanager die versionskompatipilität deaktiviert und siehe da. es tut!


----------



## Tharek (10. März 2005)

also bei mir funzt auch alles einwandfrei und falls net post ichs hier
einfach und schwups 30std später hat man die antwort!
super service jungs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da können sich die jungs
von motorola mal was abgucken! (die haben nen beschissenen kundendienst)


----------

